# XOOM Family Edition ROOTED!



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*Lack of respect for what developers do has drove me to say screw helping, and building exploits.*​
*We do this as a hobby, and you take and take and take.*​
*How about you get smarter and stop pulling on us developer coat tails.*​
*I fought for freedom in the corp. and i was fighting for freedom for this forum.*​*What do i get? disrespect, trollz, kangs, and no respect. I've pushed out many exploits and kept my mouth shut.*​
*No more, I can even get a developers badge on this B itch.*​
*I'm out*​


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

So whats different with this device and the other XOOM?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*No fastboot access IS THE MAIN KEY*​*Lighter*​*Faster*​*Stronger it's the Marine version of Xoom's







*​
*and now it's ROOTED**!*​






*RAWR!*​


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whats the exact process?


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

That's for windows any love for the mac folks out here?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*Process of cmdclient bypassing for the lack of fastboot access, like adb sideloading*


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

theshadles said:


> That's for windows any love for the mac folks out here?


*Sorry, i do not have a mac or hackentoch,*
*If i did i might develop something for it. But i stopped Dev'ing on IOS and Tiger years ago*
*I'm Windows and Unbuntu now. Sorry *


----------



## Indirect (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty nice release devnull, can't wait to improve on it and leave you in the dust.







Kidding man, keep up the good work.


----------



## WorldOfJohnboy (Nov 24, 2011)

Does this only work on the Family Edition of the Xoom, or will it work on others?


----------



## jblaze2201 (Dec 2, 2011)

not working for me. Do I need to do this from a different version of windows. Use windows 7 64bit

Nm. FYI because I didnt think of it first.....install motorola drivers package from motorola even if windows already connects to your xoom.

Great job

worked but no root applications work. what am I missing here?


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to rooting tablets. On phones, I have typically used a one-click method to get initial root and then ROM Manager to manipulate thereafter. How does your zip file work? Could you provide step by step instructions?

Thanks!


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

WorldOfJohnboy said:


> Does this only work on the Family Edition of the Xoom, or will it work on others?


At the moment this only works on the Family Edition.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

jblaze2201 said:


> not working for me. Do I need to do this from a different version of windows. Use windows 7 64bit
> 
> Nm. FYI because I didnt think of it first.....install motorola drivers package from motorola even if windows already connects to your xoom.
> 
> ...


Not really sure whats going on since I don't have a tablet in front of me to play with. After the process ran and rebooted your xoom did you have the SU icon in your app drawer?


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> Not really sure whats going on since I don't have a tablet in front of me to play with. After the process ran and rebooted your xoom did you have the SU icon in your app drawer?


I ran the process exactly as described and upon reboot, there was no SU icon in app drawer. I downloaded chains su and tried to update it and it said no root access. Also, i downloaded a terminal emulator and at the $ prompt typed su and got a new # prompt.

So, what's going on?

Thanks!


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

I sent an email to Evil. I'm asking him about it. I'll find out. He may have side loaded su himself.


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> I sent an email to Evil. I'm asking him about it. I'll find out. He may have side loaded su himself.


Thanks man! I did download Joey Krim's Root Check Basic and it says that I'm rooted. Sterickson's Busybox won't install, says it can't get permission. Prolly b/c there's no superuser loaded to give it permission? When I downloaded SU from Market, it said it needed to update Su binary because the current one was "NULL". When I try to do the update, it says it can't get root permission...

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

WorldOfJohnboy said:


> Does this only work on the Family Edition of the Xoom, or will it work on others?


I can't answer yes for sure, i only did this on the FE. The theory behind it does show that it should work on all xooms, put i dont have any to test, which is why i didn't make a claim that it would.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

silverbulletv90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to rooting tablets. On phones, I have typically used a one-click method to get initial root and then ROM Manager to manipulate thereafter. How does your zip file work? Could you provide step by step instructions?
> 
> Thanks!


There is an exe in the zip, i had to zip it due to RW 300k upload limit


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

evil_devnull said:


> There is an exe in the zip, i had to zip it due to RW 300k upload limit


I got it figured out. After rooting, I did download Joey Krim's Root Check Basic and it says that I'm rooted. Sterickson's Busybox won't install, says it can't get permission. Prolly b/c there's no superuser loaded to give it permission? When I downloaded SU from Market, it said it needed to update Su binary because the current one was "NULL". When I try to do the update, it says it can't get root permission...

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

the process throws su into xbin,

i'm seeing if i can tag just bin


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

evil_devnull said:


> the process throws su into xbin,
> 
> i'm seeing if i can tag just bin


oK. Thanks for your prompt response. I will be making a donation to your cause...


----------



## jblaze2201 (Dec 2, 2011)

OK got my issue resolved and now have root. My tablet was on updated firmware. If anyone else has this issue go to settings and do a factory rest. It will revert you back to original firmware then you can root.


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the hard work.

Everyone please remember that he did this for us out of kindness. And now because of his work we can start working on getting clockwork working with it and and making ROMs. Please consider a donation even if it's a small one.


----------



## ripley20 (Nov 5, 2011)

doent work for me it reboots it but thats all it does


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

evil_devnull said:


> the process throws su into xbin,
> 
> i'm seeing if i can tag just bin


jrummy's busybox installer allowed for an xbin install didn't it? Anyone want to try this and see if busybox will install. Just make sure to change the location to /system/xbin

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jrummy.busybox.installer


----------



## jblaze2201 (Dec 2, 2011)

supr2nr said:


> jrummy's busybox installer allowed for an xbin install didn't it? Anyone want to try this and see if busybox will install. Just make sure to change the location to /system/xbin
> 
> https://market.andro...sybox.installer


No just says no root access


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

Check your build. If you did the ota, you HAVE to revert. Im working on a new system, but i have to send back the guys xoom. Ill get as much as i can done in my time alotment


----------



## donald24 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've tried to revert to factory default in "settings". But that won't remove the OTA. It still says it's up to date after three factory resets.
Been also trying to find out how the hardware-buttons factory reset works, but I've not yet been able to enter that mode with the "volume down" keypress after two second "Motorola logo". It simply loads in "safe"-mode then.
Any way to get it back to pre-OTA stage?


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

*The busy box used is the free edition*****

The busy box i used on the xoom is com.jrummy.busybox.installer-1.apk*

*The su permissions i injected are higher than sbin or bin*

*GLOBAL super user permissions. Super user.apk is not needed... but some programs will not work, yes.*


----------



## wallace91 (Dec 3, 2011)

I updated to the OTA how do I revert back?

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

I had root, but something happened when I ran busybox installer and I lost root according to the root checker. I did a reset by erasing everything, but the one-click from evil_devnull doesn't work. Any ideas of what went wrong?


----------



## silverbulletv90 (Dec 2, 2011)

If I try to use adb and type su, i get an error of "su: must suid to work properly" if that helps at all, I think when I installed busybox I might have changed it's directory?


----------



## wallace91 (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't get into recovery from the volume up reset. Any ideas? I'm waiting 2 seconds then pressing volume up but it only boots into safe mode. It syncs up just fine with adb but to avail getting to reset and wipe the OTA update.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

What would you say if i told you that i have started perfected the system?

I have set it to allow superuser.apk to load and "allow" access?

That i have allowed the system to load busybox perfectly?(yes i said alloed it to)

That i have installed a rom?
Fixed premissions?

Have made this Moto my slave?

Would you still doubt me?

I need another xoom to perfect this and create a full pdf guild.

I need my own Family Edition to Develope on.

Whos willing to sell me theirs? Or who is willing to donate to me to acquire the device? I'll give Evil Stickers









Once finished the exploit will be free for everyone of course and donators will be credited via First name last inicial or user name. All it will cost is a device and i will gladly become the Xoom FE community developer.

Too much to ask for my time and the prefection for everyones benifet?

I proved myself on many occasions.

Anything and everthing can be rooted. I just need my own units and not loaners where i would worry about bricking someone elses toy.

Once Agrabren releases TWRP 2.0 I will work with him to push it to the FE. CWM's days are numbered guys.

Any takers to help out?

There was a bounty for this on ALL forums and unforchinatly i haven't collected it.

Broastcast this to all dorums with FE threads.

I will release here at Rootz Only since im baned everywhere else.

Respect Ladies and Gentalmen

Yours truely

Evil Devnull

PS, if i miss spelled anything, its cuz i'm fat fingering my keyboard on my rootz app. ONE LOVE


----------

